
City of San Francisco says it's illegal to live in a box - outside1234
http://www.sfgate.com/realestate/article/Box-living-Peter-Berkowitz-pod-San-Francisco-7243988.php
======
entee
First of all, why not build the walls to the top of the ceiling? Seems like so
much vertical space could be used!

Second of all, how long can this last? People criticize the tech economy for
causing displacement and surely that's happening. But even people making
extraordinarily good livings can't afford to live alone. Eventually, people
will be unwilling to spend more than 50% of income on rent isn't sustainable.
It seems to already be happening:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11196718](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11196718)

I wonder if this is just the peak and soon there will be some form of return
to rationality.

~~~
nradov
Building walls to the ceiling would require a building permit. Which the
county wouldn't grant because it would be hazardous and violate the building
code.

------
galfarragem
Moving out from San Francisco would be a simpler solution..

This guy is having dificulty to think outside of the box..

~~~
x5n1
It would if you could just take your job with you to mexico you could live for
1/3 the cost with better weather.

Here you go, just 8 hours away, only $450/mo. 3 bedroom, 2 bathroom apartment
Much better than a box. [http://www.vivanuncios.com.mx/a-renta-
inmuebles/tijuana/se-r...](http://www.vivanuncios.com.mx/a-renta-
inmuebles/tijuana/se-renta-departamento-en-la-colonia-
juarez-450-dlls/1001179080920910691627409)

------
1024core
More power to him! Saving money when you're young is a great attitude to have.
When I hear that 50% of Americans have less than $1000 in their savings
accounts, I can only shake my head in despair.

------
polishninja
It looks like that box would be a death trap if there was a fire.

------
ryao
Japan has capsule hotels that reduce costs through better space efficiency and
the weird hotel that reduces costs through automation. If someone were to make
a startup that combines the two, they could solve San Francisco's problem of
high rent.

~~~
bruceb
Not exsctly the same. Those are for short over night stays mostly. Also you
are sleeping a tube but the end is covered with a drape.

That being said, some micro apartment progress could be made in SF

------
grahamburger
> And then Berkowitz mentioned his plan to a friend living in a three-bedroom
> apartment with four other roommates and a spacious living room.

6 adults living in a 3 bedroom apartment? Seems crazy I don't think I could do
it.

------
jkmcf
I'm kind of surprised people haven't built more dorm-like apartment buildings
with more shared spaces, especially in NYC where people spend a lot of time
out of their apartments.

~~~
brudgers
In the US there are typically legal limits on how many people can be crammed
into buildings and rooms. Those limits are based on experience in general and
those of fire and rescue personnel in particular.

Unlike many laws and regulations, those governing buildings tend to be more
data driven than is common. The trigger for technical and empirically driven
building and land development regulations in the US was the Triangle
Shirtwaist fire. Much of the data on human safety in buildings was drawn from
the insurance industry's actuarial and claims data. Many of the improvements
in life safety driven by that industry, e.g. UL is "underwriters laboratories"
and the National Fire Protection Association [NFPA] is funded by the insurance
industry but it's technical documents are based on consensus with professional
fire fighters.

------
tomjacobs
Rents in SF are out of control.

[https://medium.com/@TomPJacobs/what-housing-
crisis-3c0568a5d...](https://medium.com/@TomPJacobs/what-housing-
crisis-3c0568a5dd44)

